# PETA slams Mario over fur suit



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

First of all, let me just say... Woooooooooooooooow! You have got to be kidding me. ...I think I'm going to go out and buy a fur coat after reading this.

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/peta-slams-mario-over-fur-suit-211025773.html

*The People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals might be barking up the wrong mushroom.

On Monday, the controversial organization issued a press release attacking iconic Nintendo mascot Mario for wearing a 'Tanooki' suit in his latest adventure, the Nintendo 3DS game Super Mario 3D Land, which hit shelves on Sunday.

"Tanooki may be just a "suit" in Mario games, but by wearing the skin of an animal, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to wear fur," PETA says.

The raccoon-like suit, which grants Mario the ability to glide across the screen, has been a part of the franchise since first appearing as a power-up in 1988's Super Mario Bros. 3. In the new game, Mario acquires the suit not by doing something lousy to a Tanooki, but by snagging a Super Leaf.
Still, PETA insists this encourages animal abuse.

"Tanukis are real-life raccoon dogs who are beaten and, as PETA's undercover exposés show, often skinned alive for their fur," says PETA Executive Vice President Tracy Reiman. "This winter, everyone can give raccoon dogs and other fabulous animals a 1-UP by keeping our wardrobes fur-free."

To help prove their point, PETA has even commissioned a crude parody video game called "Super Tanooki Skin 2D" in which players try to re-capture their skin from a flying Mario (Warning: Kind of disturbing, and totally not fun.)
It's just the latest in a long line of PETA game complaints. In 2008 they went after Cooking Mama for not being a vegetarian, while just last year they parodied challenging downloadable platform hit Super Meat Boy for starring a piece of raw meat.

Nintendo has yet to comment, though we're pretty sure it will sound like a hand slapping a forehead.*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, Super Mario gains that power the leaf. So technically, he's really going green.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> Well, Super Mario gains that power the leaf. So technically, he's really going green.


And since Mario jumps on the head of Bullet Bill, I bet the NRA is going to take a strong stance against the title, too.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

how many innocent turtles will get stomped on before society takes a stand?


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

SPC said:


> how many innocent turtles will get stomped on before society takes a stand?


ROFL!

I never understood PETA and their agenda. It seems like a group for bored housewives who have nothing else to do but complain about everything. At least Greenpeace gets things done.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

PETA is so right. Remember back when the original Super Mario Bros. 3 mesmerized kids by the millions into skinning racoons and wearing their fur? Boy I do. 

Way to pick and choose your battles, PETA. Well met!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stuff like this is why no one takes PETA seriously.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

But he so cute ^_^


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I put PETA in the same class as Westboro Babtist Church. It's hard to take either of them seriously because they are seriously crazy.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone must have trouble filling in the hours...


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

This is why I'm always somewhat wary of these single issue organizations. They usually have good intentions, but they often become parodies of themselves


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i have to agree with you all ... PETA are all a bunch of lunatics and psychopaths.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I support _animal welfare_ groups over _animal rights_ groups. Every dollar sent to the ASPCA does a lot of honest-to-God good. Every dollar sent to PETA helps them design new billboards denouncing you for eating a McRib.

As an added bonus, I'm pretty sure the ASPCA has a neutral stance on the Tanooki Suit.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL wow. Its just a game peta.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

PETA could easily shock people with the gross and unethical treatment of animals. Why they need to do silly stuff like this, I don't know. They need to study the extreme anti-abortionists and how they protest...

I'm sure they could buy some TV time on a weekend to show Earthlings or a version of it. (It's on YouTube if you want to see where animal products come from). But, still the people who don't care will still support the market.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think Peta encourages eating meat and killing animals, all it does is sell sex and accuse things to get itself attention.

----
When on a mission to rescue the princess, Mario has been known to use any means necessary to defeat his enemy—even wearing the skin of a raccoon dog to give him special powers. 

The games impossible aswell. Peta aren't helping anything.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Playing mario as a kid brainwashed me into an animal abuser.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I absolutely hate these PETA people. They scare the **** out of me. They really do.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I absolutely hate these PETA people. They scare the **** out of me. They really do.


The only rational response to PETA is the mass consumption of Slim Jims.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Oh yes, all those innocent kids playing Mario over the years are slaughtering animals!! Oh, the horror!!


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, i just played the game. It looks like a joke. Like someone parodying how radical peta is. Then i look at the url and its the real deal. Funny how they react to mario by making a game with more animal abuse and blood(when mario had none). Its like trying to show how spanking children is bad by hitting one across the head with a shovel.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

they are just money hungry. like you and me. they are just trying... IMO. though that is some of the stupidest shyt I've ever heard in my life. 

i would love to see the faces behind PETA though. i hope none of them are ugly mofos....lol.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Remember when people cared about what PETA thought? nope

And mario did the squirrel thing a looooong time ago.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that game they designed is sick. And they call Nintendo sick?!?!

Not surprising, though. They're known for being sexist...now they're known for being violent, too.


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL is this for real *facepalm*


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Xtraneous:1059436304 said:


> But he so cute ^_^


He is cute, why anyone would think marios evil is ridiculous. Freaking PETA


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I REALLY HATE PETA!!!!!

They make those of us who actually are intelligent and do actively campaign against animal cruelty look stupid!!

I will never support them in any way, shape or form as long as I live!

They have no business even being associated with animal welfare!!!!:no:no


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

PETA is too extreme. There's a line between caring about animal rights and being ****ing nuts.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I REALLY HATE PETA!!!!!
> 
> They make those of us who actually are intelligent and do actively campaign against animal cruelty look stupid!!
> 
> ...


I don't think PETA cares about the well-being of animals, even if they've successfully convinced themselves that they do. If they spent half as much time saving animals from terrible situations as they did dreaming up controversy-inducing billboards, only then would I consider them a force of good. At best, they're harmlessly pretentious. At worst, they're idiots that actively hurt their cause by alienating normal people with their antics.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm. remember all those Davy Crockett episodes with all the raccoon skin caps? I'll bet you a tanooki and raise you a baby seal those can be found on youtube. PETA, where the hell are you? and anyone remember that episode of Duck Man where it shows a cartoon baby seal being clubbed so that Duck Man could wear it as a coat? which was okay because he was sure it died of natural causes? PETA, where ARE you? please sanitize the big bad mean world of cartoons for the betterment of us all.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> I support _animal welfare_ groups over _animal rights_ groups. Every dollar sent to the ASPCA does a lot of honest-to-God good. Every dollar sent to PETA helps them design new billboards denouncing you for eating a McRib.
> 
> As an added bonus, I'm pretty sure the ASPCA has a neutral stance on the Tanooki Suit.


Yeah pretty much this. Like Catherine said, any group of extremists fighting a cause usually make other more reasonable intelligent people fighting the same cause look bad and in the end do way more harm than good.

It's a shame because PETA with all it's resources could do a world of good to lessen animal cruelty worldwide instead of being a parody of the cause and whining about sensationalist bulls**t like what pixelated suit Mario wears.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

If this is what they say about Mario, I'm seriously concerned about what they are going to say about 10 year old kids capturing animals and making them their slaves to battle in underground fighting arenas for money. If that is not "animal abuse" then what the feudal is?

Silly PETA. I know they are trying, but they should REALLY think before pointing fingers all willy-nilly.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-11-07-peta-condemns-brutal-battlefield-3-rat-stabbing


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They'll have to go after Bethesda soon. In Oblivion you can butcher rats, deers, boars, wolves, bears and mountain lions. :roll


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-11-07-peta-condemns-brutal-battlefield-3-rat-stabbing


...But you also kill tons of humans in that game. The odds of someone killing a rat because they played battlefield are the same odds they will kill an irl person because they played battlefield.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Goku wears a fur coat in Dragonball GT.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ahhh thats why i have this unconscious animalistic urged to kill and skin...tanookis.

All that mario as a little kid.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-11-07-peta-condemns-brutal-battlefield-3-rat-stabbing

LOL...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

omg, I just saw this vid and its freaking priceless!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well they can also have a dig at Mario for pulling feathers out of birds and kicking turtles out of their shells and throwing their homes at them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cynical said:


> omg, I just saw this vid and its freaking priceless!


:rofl :haha :lol

OMG OMG OMG *takes breath and continues laughing*


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^lol I thought you saw the vid didn't think it was funny because of your first post


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Cynical said:


> omg, I just saw this vid and its freaking priceless!


HAHAH! :teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Cynical said:


> omg, I just saw this vid and its freaking priceless!


hahahaha I love this vid!! I played Super Mario Bros. when I was younger and I'm against all types of animal cruelty.

I don't have a problem with this game at all 

No true animal activist would support PETA. They are a WOLF in SHEEPS CLOTHING :no


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

lol... i am familiar with dorkly bits videos... and that one is hilarious for this thread... lol.


----------

